# A U.S. citizen has a question



## arsenal9 (Oct 1, 2008)

hi, i am 33 years old male, nokids, no wife,and will leave NYC to come to Thailand very soon. my question is that is it better for me just to come with a tourist visa with my U.S. passport since i dont need to get a visa first and i get 60 days to stay there and then after i am there for 2 or 3 weeks apply for non-immigrant visa which from what i have read gives me more time to stay there. and then renew that non-immigrant visa every 3 months which i think i can do for three times? if not what options do u guys or ladies suggest i should do? i am planning to stay for at least a year if i can maybe even longer? also can i get a work permit once my visa situation is resolved even though i have no job ready yet? but i am willing to do anything. I do have a college degree in business and had my own business in NYC. but i am looking to get out of this life style and have a more stress free life style if possible. i appreciate all your help if you can help me out here. thanks and stay well.

Nico


----------



## klikster (Sep 21, 2008)

arsenal9 said:


> hi, i am 33 years old male, nokids, no wife,and will leave NYC to come to Thailand very soon. my question is that is it better for me just to come with a tourist visa with my U.S. passport since i dont need to get a visa first and i get 60 days to stay there and then after i am there for 2 or 3 weeks apply for non-immigrant visa which from what i have read gives me more time to stay there. and then renew that non-immigrant visa every 3 months which i think i can do for three times? if not what options do u guys or ladies suggest i should do? i am planning to stay for at least a year if i can maybe even longer? also can i get a work permit once my visa situation is resolved even though i have no job ready yet? but i am willing to do anything. I do have a college degree in business and had my own business in NYC. but i am looking to get out of this life style and have a more stress free life style if possible. i appreciate all your help if you can help me out here. thanks and stay well.
> 
> Nico


I'm no visa expert, but unless you qualify in some category (i.e., retirement or spouse), an Non-Immigrant visa may be difficult.

Also, I believe that to apply a work permit, a B (business) visa is the starter. You might consider doing you job search *before* you come. Lots of folks want to stay here.

*Looks like you have posted this same request in a number of country forums .. perhaps making up your mind where you want to go will help.*


----------

